# some oral advice



## drillie (Aug 23, 2010)

I have been very selfish and after all these years I need to change my ways. I love my husband very much! I don't do oral. I just can't get over my issues and I was wondering if anyone has any advice. My issue is sperm...it reminds me of snot and makes me want to throw up. Nobody wants to throw up when they are gettin some. I am a gagger and he is well in size and my jaw pops. Any tips or ideas?


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

You can quickly disengage and avoid any "snot" issues. He's been doing without it entirely and he'll get off just peachy and think you're great for the effort. As far as his size, most of his fun spots are near the top. Mouth on top, hand on the shaft will get the job done quite nicely. You shouldn't gag that way and your jaw shouldn't pop. If it gets to be a little much, take a break and tease him with your tongue. He's gonna love it and I bet he will really appreciate your willingness.


----------



## HappyHer (Nov 12, 2009)

Use oral as foreplay, before there is too much cum/pre-cum. Also, don't just concentrate on his penis. When he starts getting more erect to the point that your jaw feels like popping, back off and use manual stimulation while you find other places, like his testicles to orally stimulate.


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 10, 2010)

Other posters make good points. Contrary to what you may hear you don't have to put him far in your mouth to drive him crazy and avoiding gagging. 

While the consistency of semen may be similar to snot it is not waste that the body tries to get rid of. I have kissed my wife after she had taken a load in her mouth and the taste seems pretty benign but, you can only do what you are comfortable with. I think society make a bit deal of the spitting/swallowing thing making the whole "idea" of taking a load in your mouth more gross that i believe it really should be. I mention this only because even untintentionally you may get a little in your mouth if you decide try to limit it. Personally, I think a BJ to completion is one of the greatest things a woman can do for a man. 

There are other posts in this regard and you can do searches online that will give you pointers. giving your jaw a rest by licking is a good idea also. If you want to add to the dimention try talking dirty. Since you say he is big ask him "do you like it when i suck your big..." This is like music go any guys ears!! 

Remember to have fun and don't be afraid to solicit advice from him about how what you are doing feels. Let him know that your jaw get sore so he knows. Regardless, kudos for you for whatever you want to do.


----------



## CH (May 18, 2010)

Get those condoms that are flavored, cherry, strawberry, etc...

Can use those for the time being until you get more used to it and you don't have to worry about any pre-cum or cum at all.


----------



## yogachick (Aug 9, 2010)

Let the sperm go on your chest or face or something and act like you LOVE it, tell him you WANT it there, almost act a little desperate that he put it there....works for me.


----------



## greeneyeddolphin (May 31, 2010)

We just do it as foreplay. I don't like the consistency either; the taste doesn't bother me, I actually like the taste, but the consistency just...grosses me out. So we do it as foreplay. You can avoid gagging, use your hand around it and just take the tip and a little beyond the tip in your mouth. You can also tell him that you want something special for him and ask him where he'd like to finish...something tells me he'll choose somewhere other than your mouth.


----------



## drillie (Aug 23, 2010)

I need all the help I can get. Sweet pointer on the flavored condom. Some one told me about some type of numbing gel. That just seems like that would be weird!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 76Trombones (Jun 2, 2010)

I also find sperm quite disgusting. But what my husband does is before he ejaculates, he takes it out of my mouth and puts it inside me (down there). That way, everyone wins!


----------



## DameEdna (Aug 26, 2009)

cheatinghubby said:


> Get those condoms that are flavored, cherry, strawberry, etc...
> 
> Can use those for the time being until you get more used to it and you don't have to worry about any pre-cum or cum at all.


I would agree with this idea :iagree: This is how I overcame my oral issues. 

I agree cum (even pre-cum) is like snot!!:circle: 

You shouldnt do stuff you dont like and he should respect that.


----------



## DameEdna (Aug 26, 2009)

yogachick said:


> Let the sperm go on your chest or face or something and act like you LOVE it, tell him you WANT it there, almost act a little desperate that he put it there....works for me.


The things we do for our men!!:lol:


----------



## BlazinD (Oct 15, 2010)

drillie said:


> I have been very selfish and after all these years I need to change my ways. I love my husband very much! I don't do oral. I just can't get over my issues and I was wondering if anyone has any advice. My issue is sperm...it reminds me of snot and makes me want to throw up. Nobody wants to throw up when they are gettin some. I am a gagger and he is well in size and my jaw pops. Any tips or ideas?


You don't have to suck him to completion and you don't have to keep him in your mouth the entire time. Work the head in your mouth while stroking it...then when your jaw is getting tired lick the head/shaft, play and lick the balls, taint and even his ass. If he hasn't got oral from you in years or ever he'll be enjoying himself no matter how little you do.


----------

